# Water smells like rubber



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Are you using Prime? Sometimes a ton of prime can cause that odor.


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

sayurasem said:


> Anybody ever had this problem?
> It's a 20 gallon long shrimp only tank with 2 aquaclear hob filters and an Eheim 2213.
> 
> Is it because too many filters in my tank causing the water smells like burnt rubber?
> ...


I don't want to alarm you, but I had that odor when I lost my cycle. Can you test your ammonia and kH?


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

How do you lose a cycle with a bioload you've had in the tank for some time?

Maybe an ammonia spike or too good of a filter cleaning or even not cleaning it correctly (with tap water) could cause that. But to lose the cycle by itself? How does that work?

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

In my case, my pH crashed, taking the bacteria with it.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Are you using Prime? Sometimes a ton of prime can cause that odor.


This tank haven't touch prime in a while, because I realize you don't need it if its RO water.



cprash said:


> I don't want to alarm you, but I had that odor when I lost my cycle. Can you test your ammonia and kH?


PH 6.8 (for some reason my akadama stop its buffering?)
GH 5
KH 0-1
TDS 160
Ammonia 0ppm
Nitrite 0ppm
Nitrate 20

Forgot to mention I just did a fenbendozle (panacur c) treatment and just did 50% water change a week ago.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

My tanks always smell funky after treating with most meds (takes a couple weeks for things to re-equilibrate). does not smell like burnt rubber though.


----------



## cprash (Apr 1, 2012)

Unless you have CRS, I suggest buffering that kH up to 3, if not higher. The pH looks normal though. How do the livestock look?




sayurasem said:


> This tank haven't touch prime in a while, because I realize you don't need it if its RO water.
> 
> 
> PH 6.8 (for some reason my akadama stop its buffering?)
> ...


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

cprash said:


> I don't want to alarm you, but I had that odor when I lost my cycle. Can you test your ammonia and kH?


Mine had a funkified smell when it was first cycling so it sorta does sound like something is happening with the cycle possibly.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Rather than cause alarm, let's all remember you don't "lose" a cycle (bacteria don't disappear unless you kill them). But messing with filtration, overfeeding, quickly adding too many critter can all cause an ammonia spike that the bacteria that can cause a "mini-cycle" of sorts until bacteria that consume ammonia can catch up.

There's no need to buffer KH in your tank, sayurasem. Don't mess with your parameters, as stability is key.

It's possible all of the plastic/rubber/etc in filters around your tank are causing the smell. Tubing, pipes, etc. What do you have in your tank and around it (everything)?


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Rather than cause alarm, let's all remember you don't "lose" a cycle (bacteria don't disappear unless you kill them). But messing with filtration, overfeeding, quickly adding too many critter can all cause an ammonia spike that the bacteria that can cause a "mini-cycle" of sorts until bacteria that consume ammonia can catch up.
> 
> There's no need to buffer KH in your tank, sayurasem. Don't mess with your parameters, as stability is key.
> 
> It's possible all of the plastic/rubber/etc in filters around your tank are causing the smell. Tubing, pipes, etc. What do you have in your tank and around it (everything)?


This is what I was thinking too. I got 4" x 2" ceramic tiles, 6 mini cholla woods, an old Eheim 2213, and two old aqualear 30s.

I was wondering if any of those filters produce the burnt rubber kind of smell?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Definitely possible just based on the material they're made of.

Also possible if they're overheating.



sayurasem said:


> This is what I was thinking too. I got 4" x 2" ceramic tiles, 6 mini cholla woods, an old Eheim 2213, and two old aqualear 30s.
> 
> I was wondering if any of those filters produce the burnt rubber kind of smell?


----------



## comet (Jun 10, 2006)

*Check your outlets/power strips!*

Are you certain the smell is coming from your water??

Today, My GFCI outlet adapter shut off. When I went over to check the area, I smelled burning rubber/plastic. My husband said the power strip I was using had its wires melting! All the plugs that were in the power stip smelled.

So, I would check your outlets in the area for any smell.

Also, I should mention that I have a 20 gallon long plant only tank that was sadly neglected with water changes. When I finally went to do the water change the plug to the filter was hot. My husband told me that the clogged filter was causing this to happen. So people, don't forget to clean your filters..

I will be adding GFCI outlet adapters to all my tank outlets now. Be safe!


----------

